# Buying a used car privately



## Popeyes (Apr 12, 2015)

hi, I am intending to buy a used car (Costa del sol area) and It's hard to find cars being sold by individuals. Can anyone tell me if there is a website that I can search on (like Autotrader in the uk)
Many thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Mil Anuncios has cars listed privately. Select the section that says 'particulares' for private sales, and profesionales is professionals. I've set it up for particulares for you:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches de segunda mano - Vehículos de ocasión de todas las marcas: BMW, Mercedes, Audi,...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Segunda Mano (second hand) also has cars listed, but I don't think you can select whether or not they're private. Here's a listing for everything cars:

http://www.segundamano.es/motor-de-segunda-mano/

Here's a listing just for cars:

http://www.segundamano.es/coches-de-segunda-mano-toda-espana/?ca=0_s&fPos=0&fOn=sb_cat


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here are three more sites I found for second-hand car sales in Spain:

www.autoscout24.es 

www.vocasion.com

www.autocasion.com


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Do not forget Ebay, enter LHD Spain and you will find a number of vehicles for the CDS.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

also friday ads Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in Spain | Friday-Ad.es 
If you are on facebook then it's worth searching the buy and sell sites (there are several for different areas) and also a buy and sell car page for the costa del sol area https://www.facebook.com/groups/372740282847165/


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Wallapop.com or the app also has plenty of cars.


----------

